#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Разочарование"

## Шавырин

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/razoch...-2018-1112702/




https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...uration=medium

----------


## Петр Слепцов

> https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/razoch...-2018-1112702/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...uration=medium


Первый сезон был не особо запоминающимся, учитывая послужной список его создателей, надеюсь во втором исправят ситуацию.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Где ж тут буддизьим?)))

----------

